# What to do?



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't describe how P'd I was yesterday fishing the Huron. I found a pretty secluded area after I experienced the idiocy. I witnessed 3 people keeping illegal fish, many of which acted as if their 10 inch bass was their first real monster. Seriously, the state can't monitor areas that are proven hunting grounds for morons? Also, why are punishments for illegally keeping fish much more strict? We really on the dnr to protect our resources, and if people personally desregard this their laws, they should be shot...... something I would have enjoyed. Disgusting. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

take pic's and start a spot the boob thread also you can e mail pic to dnr and get the pic of thier plate on their car to the dnr that will solve a big problem i take photo's and video of it all to i was out there yesterday and seen some guy leting his fly float down the fishes throat then giveing it a jerk. then saying fish on i got the guys plate too btw if you guy want to know it truck color and every thing else to bad i do not got photo's. also to bad the guy did not keep the fish so i can't do nothing about it. came back with the camera and he was gone about 1hr later. any ways just my luck beside after the first day no one should be down there cause there over herassed and got lock jaw.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

swaprat said:


> take pic's and start a spot the boob thread also you can e mail pic to dnr and get the pic of thier plate on their car to the dnr that will solve a big problem i take photo's and video of it all to i was out there yesterday and seen some guy leting his fly float down the fishes throat then giveing it a jerk. then saying fish on i got the guys plate too btw if you guy want to know it truck color and every thing else to bad i do not got photo's. also to bad the guy did not keep the fish so i can't do nothing about it. came back with the camera and he was gone about 1hr later. any ways just my luck beside after the first day no one should be down there cause there over herassed and got lock jaw.


It's ridiculous, and I should take photos! I can't believe people will do that stuff. I mean, they are a resource we're all allowed to enjoy, but when someone abuses this right, and it negatively affects me, it infuriates me. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Steve_D said:


> It's ridiculous, and I should take photos! I can't believe people will do that stuff. I mean, they are a resource we're all allowed to enjoy, but when someone abuses this right, and it negatively affects me, it infuriates me.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
that is exactly why to do it to help out nature and to give your self piece of mind. taake photos it evidence most of all hook location as their landing them or if they take off with the fish take car/ plate pic's hope the stupid sob get cought i have report a few to the c/o and they got busted as far as i know of off hand . 

the reason that one guy buged me so much is he jumped right in my hole and start fishing droping his fly down the fishes throat if i had my camera this time i i would have gotten it just to give me piece of mind. 

it the same up notrh blaten disregard for rules and people. that why if you see another post like this mention camera get the guy involved if you can. evne start a blog about boobs on the river and post pic of them if nessary. any ways best of luck to you.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Did you call the RAP line??


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Pissed me off when I saw three different times ppl fishin spring mill pond at island lake sra while it was closed at the end of march. Never called to report but my gf told a co when he came into her work who said he wld make a call. Went a few days later, sure enough smbdy was fishin there and there was a co in the park. Hope they got caught. Its amazing that it clearly states w a big ***** sign theres no fishing for the last cpl weeks of march but there were plenty of ppl fishing cuz im sure these were not the only ppl doing it. I know I shldv done my part n reported them, but I didnt have the # w me any of the times. Its saved in my phone now. The rules n regulations suck, but they are there for a reason ppl. Another thing that gets to me. Throwin your trash n dumpin your dirt from your worms. No need to pollute the waters more, so true fishermen can enjoy n future fishermen as well

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

stelmon said:


> Did you call the RAP line??


I was going to, but I figured there wouldn't be much they'd do unless they came quick. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

I was going to.... Doesn't do any good. Make the call it only takes a minute And if people call about certain areas they will patrol it more.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

putzy said:


> I was going to.... Doesn't do any good. Make the call it only takes a minute And if people call about certain areas they will patrol it more.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Good point Putzy. You never know if a CO might be in the area when you make a call. I have seen times when a CO has arrived within 15 minutes of making a call because they were literally right around the corner. But on the flip side, I have seen times that a CO is on the other side of the county and simply cannot respond quickly. However, the more calls the RAP line receives on a certain area, the more apt they are to patrol it. Alot of calls point out a "hot spot" for them and give them a place to target.

With the limited resources available to our local CO's (i.e. payroll hours available, additional CO help, mileage allotments) they can use all the help they can get to utilize their time in the most productive manner. Simply put, keep the RAP line number with you and use it when you see a violation. The CO's appreciate the help.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

You're right, and now that I realize they are on top of their game, I trust the system a little more. It won't happen like that ever again. If theirs anything further I could do to guarantee justice is served, I'm more than willing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am generous I give them a free rule book with a list of violations and the RAP phone number and place it under their wiper blade.


----------



## Finno (Jun 17, 2011)

I do not even know why they would stock "illegal sized" trout... Isn't the point to feed the masses? The trout do not live through the summer anyway, so it doesn't make much sense to stock anything but keeper sized trout in that river.


----------

